# Do cows need a companion?



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

I am looking at getting this cow:

http://bend.craigslist.org/grd/1721664852.html

I am wondering if they need a companion? We have horses, dairy goats, sheep, pigs, etc... and we have always had a companion for all these animals since they don't do well alone. What about a cow? Do they get lonely or not do well on their own? Is there an animal I already own that would be a good companion for her (we are on a dry lot here and have to buy all of our hay to feed animals so I do not want to feed another cow)?

Thanks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

farm mom, are you sending her somewhere to be bred? If so (and if she settles) it will just be a matter of time until she has her calf for company. It sounds to me like you have enough companion animals around your place that she wont die of loneliness. 

You are taking a chance though, that she may not be able to breed back, considering her history. Ideally you could find a beef herd to put her in for awhile, so she has plenty of chances to become pregnant.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would want an agreement in the purchase that if she does not successfully bred that you could send her to market. The contract would stipulate that the seller would return all of the purchase price above what she brings at market.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Our cow seems totally content with the llama and bucks as companions - I'd have the goats as her companion.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I would think that the goats and sheep would work well enough as a companion for the cow " IF " you get her. Once again the price is way to high. > Thanks Marc


----------



## unclejae (Nov 22, 2004)

Farm mom, The price being asked is a little high, but she is a cow not a heifer. If you want her and are able to feed her I would offer $700 and go from there. This is the same cross we got a couple years ago and we are very happy with her. Maggie is due to have her second calf any day. She is bred to our mini Hereford bull. If I lived closer, she would be out in the pasture already, but that is just me. By the way that is a sharp looking milking stantion they have her in. We need one for our cow.

unclejae


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank unclejae. The price is definitely too high but I am not sure I am going to purchase her. She was accidentaly bred at 6 months old and delivered a stillborn calf. They milked her for 8 months and now after 4 AI's she won't take. I'm concerned that her insides could be messed up. I'm going to go and take a look at her today but I am definitely reserved about it. Too bad, she is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

The ad has been deleted so I assume that they sold her.

I hope that they didn't sell her to you, given your last post. Wait for the right one.


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

CJB- She is not sold. I was supposed to see her today but we had to re-schedule for Thursday. She said she has a few other people interested in her but she is waiting until I see her. Not even sure if she is worth looking at. If she is pregnant what is the likelihood she will carry to full term? I guess know one would know that for sure. It is awfully hard to wait for the right one. I have been looking in my area for four years and have not found any dairy cows. Lots over in the valley but I don't have any way to get it over here. Oh well, I will have to stick with my poor mans cow-goats!


----------

